# Cavity Wall Insulation 70mm best price



## RedDevil (23 Aug 2010)

I want to put at least 70 mm insulation in a cavity wall. 
Like Kingspan TW 50, I understand it comes in 6 pack 1200mm X 450mm.
I will be looking for around 30 Packs.
The merchants have 60 mm because it is minumum in Regulations.
Where can I get this (70 mm) at the best price and what should I be expected to pay per pack?
Would Quinn or Xtratherm be cheaper?


----------



## seantheman (23 Aug 2010)

Expect to pay 27.40+vat for 70mm Quinn cavity wall Ins. (3.24mtr sq)


----------



## RedDevil (23 Aug 2010)

Thank you seantheman

Just checked and revised my sums
Would now go for 80 mm and require 9 bales (5 in pack)


----------



## seantheman (24 Aug 2010)

Should cost around €28.20+vat for 80mm (2.7mtr sq)


----------



## RedDevil (24 Aug 2010)

Got at €27.99 + Vat


----------

